# Velvet Buck



## Philnlucky (Jul 17, 2017)

Got him in a fallow field at dusk about 75 yds. away.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 18, 2017)

Gotta love the "over the shoulder" look!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2017)

Another fine buck.


----------



## natureman (Jul 19, 2017)

Nice one.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Great shot,,,,


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 19, 2017)

Good shot!


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 1, 2017)

Nice buck! Great composition!


----------

